# Average Rate for DJ & Finger Food for Party



## IrishGunner (13 Aug 2009)

Organizing a Birthday party and just looking around

Have the venue and they recommended a caterer for finger food. Got a quote of €5.45 for 100+ or €6 for 80 or less

DJ quoted me €275 its on a sat night from 8-12.30

Are these prices average or can anyone recommend another caterer?


----------



## TwoWheels (14 Aug 2009)

Any DJ. who quotes a price of less than €500 for a function (€350-400 if equipment already on-site) should be treated with caution.
Ask where he is playing next and pop along to rate him.


----------



## Cahir (14 Aug 2009)

TwoWheels said:


> Any DJ. who quotes a price of less than €500 for a function (€350-400 if equipment already on-site) should be treated with caution.
> Ask where he is playing next and pop along to rate him.



I disagree with this.  I had to book a DJ for a party last year and after calling a lot of them the average price was €250-€300 with the DJ bringing their own equipment.  I ended up going for one of the €250 DJs and he was great.  Not a hope in hell I'd pay €500 - I'd rather set my ipod to shuffle and connect it to some speakers.


----------



## JoeB (14 Aug 2009)

TwoWheels said:


> Any DJ. who quotes a price of less than €500 for a function (€350-400 if equipment already on-site) should be treated with caution.
> Ask where he is playing next and pop along to rate him.



He he, yeah.. I think this is way too expensive. 350 to 400 for five hours work?.. I understand there are overheads, and travel time, and maybe a short working week.. but still seems way over the odds to me.. unless it's Sasha or Boy George, or Bertie Ahern, (I think Bertie does some DJ'ing on the side, does he?)


----------



## IrishGunner (15 Aug 2009)

DJ I know so the price he is giving seems to be ok

Its just the food should I just get M&S packs or cold food? I would prefer hot food but cold food is cheaper but who wants cold food at a party???


----------



## Ron Burgundy (19 Aug 2009)

TwoWheels said:


> Any DJ. who quotes a price of less than €500 for a function (€350-400 if equipment already on-site) should be treated with caution.
> Ask where he is playing next and pop along to rate him.


 
That is complete rubbish.

Prices rate from 200 to 450 for a function. It price depends on equipment supplied, experience and if insurance and back up are supplied.


----------



## TwoWheels (4 Nov 2009)

Don't get me wrong, you can get a DJ for any price you want, If yo want a professional full time gigging DJ who has been at the job for along time, can read the crowd, knows how to handle the dancefloor, you pay for this.

Ron Burgundy, how long have you been in this business?
How many DJ's do you hire out per week?
How many are on your books?

.... Thought so.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2009)

I hired one out last weekend, 400 euro was the basic rate for 4 hours, we wanted him 6.5 hours, so paid extra for that, plus we wanted him to bring some good lights, so we paid extra for that, he had public liability insurance and he was absolutely fantastic, read the crowd, years of experience, brought all his own equipment.

I got him from a website recommended here - star dj's, no affiliation, just a happy customer.

When I was initially booking we were offered someone at a cheaper rate but who would have had less experience and not so much equipment in terms of lights (we specifically wanted mood lighting).


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Nov 2009)

TwoWheels said:


> Don't get me wrong, you can get a DJ for any price you want, If yo want a professional full time gigging DJ who has been at the job for along time, can read the crowd, knows how to handle the dancefloor, you pay for this.
> 
> Ron Burgundy, how long have you been in this business?
> How many DJ's do you hire out per week?
> ...


 
I've done this for 15 years.
I don't hire out Djs, i'm not an agency.
Myself and 1 other dj with 12 years experience.

1200 weddings.
5000 private events and clubs.

Show my the Dj companies charging 500 plus for a private party ?

Ah and i worked for Star Djs for 10 years ans they are well under 500 quoted above. Are you saying they are belwo par because they are not 500 euro and above ???


----------



## TwoWheels (5 Nov 2009)

Perhaps when you have another 10 years under your belt, you will feel confident in charging a rate that reflects your professionalism and experience (If you feel you deliver good value for money)
This is what I and other DJ's and performers on my books do, I know the guy's in Star well, A wedding DJ with a mobile rig on a Saturday night for under  E500? I doubt it vey much, I know nobody I would send to this booking would be happy with this rate.
Anyway,good luck to you, price yourself at what you feel is fair and everyone is happy.


----------



## Sunny (5 Nov 2009)

TwoWheels said:


> Perhaps when you have another 10 years under your belt, you will feel confident in charging a rate that reflects your professionalism and experience (If you feel you deliver good value for money)
> This is what I and other DJ's and performers on my books do, I know the guy's in Star well, A wedding DJ with a mobile rig on a Saturday night for under E500? I doubt it vey much, I know nobody I would send to this booking would be happy with this rate.
> Anyway,good luck to you, price yourself at what you feel is fair and everyone is happy.


 
Any DJ who thinks his/her 'professionalism' and 'experience' is worth over €100 per hour is deluded. And the people who pay that rate are bigger idiots.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2009)

TwoWheels said:


> I know the guy's in Star well, A wedding DJ with a mobile rig on a Saturday night for under E500?


 
Where was that quoted? So far the only prices quoted have been for private parties - not weddings.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Nov 2009)

Its not just the person, its the 10k worth of equipment, the delivery of the equipment, the setting up of the equipment and the removal of the equipment.

Its also the Public liab insurance that covers each gig.

Its the time getting there and back as well.

More than just playing a few songs.

Oh and twowheels the total fee at Star does not go to the dj for a 4 hr wedding......and it was NEVER 500 euro.

So you charge more than me so you must be better..............how childish.

Confidence in my work is not a problem and neither are bookings.


----------

